# Java-applikation über Fullscreen



## cu_mi (19. Okt 2011)

Hallo,
ist es möglich eine Javaapplikation vor einem anderem Programm welches im Fullscreen angezeigt wird laufen zu lassen? Bspw. schaue ich mir ein Video bei Youtube im Fullscreen an und lasse eine app irgendeinen Text ausgeben.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## GUI-Programmer (19. Okt 2011)

Ja, ist möglich. Bildschirmgröße ermitteln und setSize, womöglich noch vor allen anderen Anwendungen mit setAlwaysOnTop(true);:

```
// Bildschirmgröße:
int sreenWidth = new Double(java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize().getWidth()).intValue();
int sreenHeight = new Double(java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize().getHeight()).intValue();
```
Funktioniert sowohl bei einem (J)Frame als auch bei einen (J)Window!!!!


----------



## CroniD (20. Okt 2011)

Wozu von einem primitiven Int in ein Double Object und von diesem dann ein primitives Int wieder verlangen? :bahnhof: Scheint mir doch etwas ... unnötig.

Außerdem beantwortet das nicht mal die eigentliche Frage!

Im Vollbildmodus muss man die Betriebssystem-Einstellungen dazu beachten. Manche erlauben nur jeweils ein Programm im Vollbildmodus, manche erlauben es, dass sich Programme vor einem Programm, dass sich im Vollbildmodus befindet, einblenden können.

Jedoch für Java Programme gilt, dass wenn sie vor einem Programm sein wollen, dass sie die Property AlwaysOnTop auf true setzen. Die kann man auf jedem Frame Object setzen (Window, JWindow, Frame, JFrame, Dialog, JDialog). Aber wie gesagt: Es kommt auf das jeweilige Betriebsystem an, ob es so ein Verhalten zu lässt. Unter Windows (Standardeinstellungen) würde ich sagen, dass ein Java Programm mit AlwasOnTop=true immer "vorne" sein wird. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## cu_mi (9. Apr 2012)

Hallo,
sorry war etwas länger abwesend. Mir geht es darum ein Jwindow anzuzeigen, obwohl ein bspw. flashplayer im Fullscreen aktiv ist. setalwaysontop hilf da nicht.
LG


----------



## CroniD (9. Apr 2012)

Nein, dass wird nicht gehen. Fullscreen bekommt eine Anwendung i.d.R. immer im exlusiv Modus. D.h. nichts kann sich davor schalten (mal Betriebssystemdienste ausgeschlossen). Unter Win98se war es noch so, dass ein Programm in den Vordergrund geriet, wenn es ein Notification Event auslößte, aber das ist ab WinXP rausgenommen worden (glaube ich). Außerdem war das nie in Java verfügbar.

Was du aber versuchen kannst, wenn du es wirklich nur für den Fall mit dem Flash Video brauchst: schau ob es eine Schnittstelle mit dem Flash Plugin gibt, die man von außen ansprechen kann. Vielleicht kannst du so ein Fenster im Vordergrund einblenden.

Ansonsten ... da fällt mir ein, dass JDownloader, wenn es eine Captcha Abfrage gibt, dann schaltet es sich bei mir vor dem Flash Video, was im Fullscreen Modus läuft. Vom Aussehen her tippe ich auf einen JDialog, der modal ist.


----------

